# Patrick looks to get rid of toll collectors



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Could toll collectors be a thing of the past? Yes, if Gov. Deval Patrick gets his way.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...rs/-/11971628/17715172/-/cjudncz/-/index.html


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I was also thinking of a "Flagman" joke. You beat me to it Wolfman!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fucking finally, this state is a joke when it comes to tolls. Adopt those high speed EZ Pass lanes like Hampton, make EVERY LANE accept EZ pass, and have ONE lane for cash. That, and they have people handing out toll tickets, when there is a machine that does it just as well, smacks of waste and uselessness.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> Looks like all the pol's kids are going to have to get jobs as flagmen now.


Or Highway Safety Cheif.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

believe they tried cutting back on toll collectors couple years ago during Mother's Day ?

turned into a real disaster.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> believe they tried cutting back on toll collectors couple years ago during Mother's Day ?
> 
> turned into a real disaster.


That's because it wasn't done as a cost cutting measure, but rather a "fuck you" to the motoring public. Force the government to make cuts, and they will be sure to do it in the most inconvenient way possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

The only problem with the new tech. is that they can set them up anywhere. Lets say 93, 3, 24 Holy shit Batman do you think this is coming. Down in fla they have a high speed automatic toll that just send a bill to the home address attached to the plate. It's like a 75 cent toll and they tack on a 1.00 surcharge fee.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

In light of the fact that deville has rejected EBT restrictions, and he's slashed our budgets, I cannot support putting anyone out of work. Hack job or not, breathing exhaust fumes all shift while stationary in a 3X3 box doesn't exactly sound like the best gig ever.
Keep coming after the taxpayers deville, it's a great idea to bite the hand that feeds you and your constituents.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> In light of the fact that deville has rejected EBT restrictions, and he's slashed our budgets, I cannot support putting anyone out of work. Hack job or not, breathing exhaust fumes all shift while stationary in a 3X3 box doesn't exactly sound like the best gig ever.
> Keep coming after the taxpayers deville, it's a great idea to bite the hand that feeds you and your constituents.


They will auto vote (D) anyways so he can pretty much do what he wants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> Keep coming after the taxpayers deville, it's a great idea to bite the hand that feeds you and your constituents.


The zombies are going to blindly vote for whoever keeps the free stuff coming.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Fucking finally, this state is a joke when it comes to tolls. Adopt those high speed EZ Pass lanes like Hampton, make EVERY LANE accept EZ pass, and have ONE lane for cash. That, and they have people handing out toll tickets, when there is a machine that does it just as well, smacks of waste and uselessness.


Don't they get paid upwards of $90K a year to be a glorified cashier too?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> The zombies are going to blindly vote for whoever keeps the free stuff coming.


Exactly... The blind devotion to the (D) in this state is very disturbing. The election of Cherokee Liz Warren is proof of that. This is a woman who's a dyed in the wool liberal Democrat yet portrayed herself as "an independent voice" and the rubes fell for it like they did for her deception about her heritage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> Exactly... The blind devotion to the (D) in this state is very disturbing. The election of Cherokee Liz Warren is proof of that. This is a woman who's a dyed in the wool liberal Democrat yet portrayed herself as "an independent voice" and the rubes fell for it like they did for her deception about her heritage.


Fauxcahontas is going to do whatever Harry Reid tells her to do.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

One party rule has worked so well in this state, why not US Congress? Liberalism is a sexually transmitted disease in this state it seems.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wonder if some contractor is waiting in the wings to build this new toll system ?


----------

